# Society and Religious Impositions (spin off)



## Artermix (Oct 16, 2013)

Excerpt from other topic that brought this conversation toward the following post, in regard to impose people a number of things, for example, pet owners taking their pet in establishment where and when they are not allowed. 
I think asking for permission (even knowing it would be denied) would be the right thing to do so not to impose.



> from *artermix* .....I can think of many imposition in our society like religious ones for example both in social and family settings.....





> from *old dog* And don't take the religious tack , you really don't want to get me started on the intrusions of various doctrinal stances into private life , including rigid ones based upon the Mosaic Laws within Leviticus.


I asked "_why not_?"

...since I agree with his statement, which was a redundancy of mine, thus I am not sure where are we going here


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Artermix said:


> I asked "_why not_?"
> 
> ...since I agree with his statement, which was a redundancy of mine, thus I am not sure where are we going here


 Whether you are in agreement with any particular stance or not the reality is that " why not" at least in the general sense is a " not" because so many people lose their freaking minds when religion becomes the subject of discussion.

So here , I'll toss something out , a rather bold statement , that being the fact that modern implementations of both Christianity and Islam and the attendant splits into thousands of different sects and denominations is opposed , indeed antithetical to the Word inherent in both the Bible and the Quoran.

Furthermore , as regards the U.S. and direct imposition into one's personal life and freedoms , take a close look at the number of denominations that misinterpret the Mosaic Laws in Levititicus and utilise them as a controlling factor with their " Flock".

Said Laws being part and parcel of the Torah and never having applied to Gentiles in the first place , then there is of course the " Olde Covenant" versus " New Covenant" factor.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Artermix said:


> Excerpt from other topic that brought this conversation toward the following post, in regard to impose people a number of things, for example, pet owners taking their pet in establishment where and when they are not allowed.
> I think asking for permission (even knowing it would be denied) would be the right thing to do so not to impose.
> 
> I asked "_why not_?"
> ...


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

OldDog said:


> Whether you are in agreement with any particular stance or not the reality is that " why not" at least in the general sense is a " not" because so many people lose their freaking minds when religion becomes the subject of discussion.
> 
> So here , I'll toss something out , a rather bold statement , that being the fact that modern implementations of both Christianity and Islam and the attendant splits into thousands of different sects and denominations is opposed , indeed antithetical to the Word inherent in both the Bible and the Quoran.
> 
> ...


You mean like this gem, who tattooed Leviticus 18:22 on his arm in a statement against homosexuality while ignoring the fact that Leviticus 19:28 forbids tattoos?


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Carriana said:


> You mean like this gem, who tattooed Leviticus 18:22 on his arm in a statement against homosexuality while ignoring the fact that Leviticus 19:28 forbids tattoos?


 EGGdamnZAckly............the syndrome.


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## Artermix (Oct 16, 2013)

OldDog said:


> Whether you are in agreement with any particular stance or not the reality is that " why not" at least in the general sense is a " not" because so many people lose their freaking minds when religion becomes the subject of discussion.


True. 
I am atheist and anti-religious as well. If you want to see people loosing their mind...and trying the conversion process, of why I do not believe, and what god as done to me.



OldDog said:


> Furthermore , as regards the U.S. and direct imposition into one's personal life and freedoms , take a close look at the number of denominations that misinterpret the Mosaic Laws in Levititicus and utilise them as a controlling factor with their " Flock".


I am hoping I am not "Flock. Stating to have no god is something hard enough for people to hear/accept 
But we don't have to go that far...most people assume a lot...and when they are aware they still impose. I have close family members who know about my non-religious belief and despite that continue to impose prayers when they are invited to dinner at my house. They feel it would be ignorant of me to deny them of their prayer. Did I mention it is at MY house.

In the US there is not such a thing as separation of church and state. Whether, people believe there is ...a whole other story. Consider how many still pick and choose political ideology within their religious belief, even electing representative in office.

My original comment brought in from a sidetracked topic, was just about that....intolerance, and imposition at the same time.



> * by Carriana[*
> You mean like this gem, who tattooed Leviticus 18:22 on his arm in a statement against homosexuality while ignoring the fact that Leviticus 19:28 forbids tattoos?


Exactly. That also falls in the category of religious ignorance which often time become hypocrisy. Do you really think that guy knows? IMO religious fanaticism and ignorance (as in being uneducated) are directly proportional to each other.


----------

